# Another PS3 related question



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Is anyone else using a PS3 as their primary blue-ray player?

I want to replace my old sony DVD with surround speakers to a better surround system running from the PS3.

Im not at all clued up with this kind of thing or the PS3's potential but noticed the PS3 is dolby 5.1 & DTS and wanted to make use of it. Obviously I need a suitable amp and speakers but which ones?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

What sort of budget?

Then people can advise...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I was thinking something along the lines of this

http://www.richersounds.com/showproduct ... XSR606-BLK

Budget allows for an amp only at this stage and Ill use my existing floorstanders as front left and right and the sony satellite speakers as surrounds for the time being.

Speakers - what a choice but my knowledge is limited.

Kef, wharfedale, mordaunt or Gale? - I know individual spec will define a good speaker but which brand is generally better?

I know this "hobby" can get expensive but for my untrained ears I want something thats good but doesnt have to be the latest and greatest.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.avforums.com will give you all the advice you need 

Sure someone will have you exact model

I have Kef surround sound on a marantz amp and reckon its awesome

-p


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have my PS3 hooked up by toslink to a Denon AV system, sounds fantastic.

no doubt that the Onkyo AV will give impressive results too 8)


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have my PS3 hooked up to a Yamaha DSP AX759SE via an optical cable. It is superb sound through the Tannoy FX 5.1 speakers.

I use it for my Blu-Ray and all my dvds as it upscales them.

Scotty225


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Scotty225 said:


> I use it for my Blu-Ray and all my dvds as it upscales them.


sorry slightly OT, have you tried letting your TV do the upscalling? I find mine gives slightly better images


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

was said:


> Scotty225 said:
> 
> 
> > I use it for my Blu-Ray and all my dvds as it upscales them.
> ...


likewise.... especially with the Xbox360


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

PissTT said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty225 said:
> ...


I get the best results letting my amp upscale. What TVs are people using that upscale better than the PS3? Mine is a Sony 40" 1080p (can't remember the model, but was one of the first 1080p models and is about a year old).

My Amp is a Sony 3300ES - does a good job if you are looking for a good amp, upscales everything upto 1080p that doesn't come in by HDMI. 3 HDMI inputs, one output - so you can use it too switch multiple HDMI inputs into your screen which is useful.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, looking at it I think the onkyo amp is the way to go looks a good spec.

One vote for kef surrounds, any other recommendations?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Monitor Audio make excellent speakers

If you are looking for a sub B&W do one which looks like a sphere and it is amazing!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

There is a very true saying for audio equiptment.

Buy cheap, buy twice.

But if you are really on a budget and will not be upgrading for quite a while, I would go with some eltax speakers. Their perfomance really well outstrips their price. I have used them for surround speaker for some time and they are much better than any 'surround package' system. They will not compete with some of the other brands mentioned but they are less than a quater of the price in some cases. The other brands are not 4 times as good!

If you have a small room, have a look at some monitor minis, you may be able to pick up a pair for under 20 quid! and they realy are'nt bad. Only suitable for rear speakers though.

The H2 Bipolar is an excellent surround sound speaker too if you can find them. cheap at 50-100 quid too...

Lastly, the position of the speaker will affect surround sound performance a lot more than the price. Get them in a good spot, directed at the listening position, 5ft off the ground and 1ft (min) away from any wall. I use a relatively cheap Yamaha h5540 receiver.

Having surround sound on COD4 on the PS3 is a massive advantage, can totally hear people creeping up behind!!!


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought the Onkyo 606 and Kef 3005 surround on Friday.I have just managed to get it up and running as I have also been building a unit to house it along with the tv,ps3 etc.The Kef sub is amazing,great whilst on the ps3 or watching dvd.The 606 is quite easy to setup and use(its the first av receiver I have owned).The picture quality is great also.I would recommend both.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

elrao said:


> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


I don't think my tv upscales?! 'll have to check.

Scotty225


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

lofty said:


> I bought the Onkyo 606 and Kef 3005 surround on Friday.I have just managed to get it up and running as I have also been building a unit to house it along with the tv,ps3 etc.The Kef sub is amazing,great whilst on the ps3 or watching dvd.The 606 is quite easy to setup and use(its the first av receiver I have owned).The picture quality is great also.I would recommend both.


I believe the only difference between the 605 and the 606 is the 2 extra HDMI connections but are the extra 2 really needed?


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Onkyo 606 and Kef 3005 surround on Friday.I have just managed to get it up and running as I have also been building a unit to house it along with the tv,ps3 etc.The Kef sub is amazing,great whilst on the ps3 or watching dvd.The 606 is quite easy to setup and use(its the first av receiver I have owned).The picture quality is great also.I would recommend both.
> ...


Yes I think that is the main difference. At the moment I dont really need the extra HDMI connections,but thought the new 606 was a bit more future proof.Most new kit comes with HDMI such as sky+and the new free sat boxes which i am thinking of getting for the HD channels.The 606 is hard to get a hold of at the moment they seem to be flying of the shelves.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Lofty, I would be very interested to hear your opinion of the music playing capabilities of your new set up?

I know its aimed more at the PS3 and home cinema side of things but surely music should sound good too?

Ta, Joss.


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I have only listened to a couple of cd's via the ps3,but I am very impressed with the sound quality,nice and crisp and clear,watched a couple of vids on youtube also via ps3 these were also very good.It certainly sounds much better than my midi system and my Denon all in one home cinema kit that I use in my lounge.The best thing about watching dvd's is that the dialog is very clear unlike other home cinema systems that I have had which seem to muffle speech.
Martin


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies Martin.

I think the worst thing I did was go over to an audio visual forum and ask a few questions. Most on there seem to be obsessed with audio quality (I can understand this especially being a TT forum regular) and suggest very expensive gear that Im sure my ears wont appreciate.

Were there any other AV receivers that you considered?

Am I right in thinking you can hook the sky box up through the receiver for a better AV experience? Forgive my ignorance Im a bit green when it comes to the world of AV.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Joss - I have a PS3 hooked up to a ONKYO 805 it the set up is fantastic. Yes you can hook the sky box up via the amp - I have a sky HD box plugged in via one of the HDMi inputs.

So if you are plugging in a PS3 via HDMi too, then you have already used 2 inputs up (think the 605 has two?) If you then wanted to plug in something else via HDMi in the future, this is where an extra input or 2 may be useful.

Jas


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Jas,

Out of interest what speakers are you using?

Payday on friday :roll:


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I also strayed over to the av forums and got more confused,but did get the idea of the Onkyo from there and when I visited my local av shop the 606 was the first one they recommended to me, so I didnt really look at much else.The speakers were probably the harder decision to be honest.I think you can hook almost anything up to the 606,I intend to link up my media centre pc so I can watch my recorded tv and music,when I get time.
Martin


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Martin, thanks for all your input RE the onkyo. Picked mine up today and I am very pleased 

Funds dont allow for the provision of new speakes for the moment so will stick with what I have for the meantime and build a new set up gradually.

Very pleased!


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Happy to help Joss.I'm still learning about mine,there are lots of buttons to mess with,Its a good bit of kit.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The 605 or 606 is a good decision. Send the audio via HDMI not toslink and from the BR disc, you'll be able to enjoy HD Audio to accompany the HD piccy. Mmmm.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> The 605 or 606 is a good decision. Send the audio via HDMI not toslink and from the BR disc, you'll be able to enjoy HD Audio to accompany the HD piccy. Mmmm.


Yup got that sussed thanks CH_Peter, Got a few freebie rentals from blockbuster so heading there tonight


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

lofty said:


> Happy to help Joss.I'm still learning about mine,there are lots of buttons to mess with,Its a good bit of kit.


Yup have to agree so much to fiddle with it'll keep me busy all weekend :lol:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks Jas,
> 
> Out of interest what speakers are you using?
> 
> Payday on friday :roll:


I'm using the DUO77A Superior System which is located towards the bottom left of this link: http://www.aivn.co.uk/

Only available direct from the supplier and not in the shops. Gloss black finish looks amazing, and sound is awesome.


----------

